
Mining Bitcoin with a GPU in 2018 - afshinmeh
https://www.thegeekpub.com/11407/mining-bitcoin-gpu-2018/
======
jancy
This was pretty interesting actually. I thought you could still mine bitcoin
with a GPU, just slower. I didn't realize the power would cost a fortune and
you'd never find a coin.

